# Useful Single Parents Groups



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

I will start a thread where people can post links to single parents groups in your area. I personally checked out two websites that I would like to share with all of you:

Do something, Learn something, Share something, Change something - Meetup
On meetup you can find pretty much a group about anything and everything around the world. That's where I found my Single Parents Group and l am loving it.

Parents Without Partners
Parents Without Partners -- Home Page

I tried to join the local chapter in my town but I never really got a reply to my voicemail/email. And I believe they charge annual fee too(in the chapter I tried to join was like 50 dollar per year)

So if you have a link to a similar group post it here. It's a great way to restart our lives and any info we share will help someone down the road.


----------

